# Am I deactivated/fired/suspended?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
Now what?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


Most likely you won't be able to drive for 24 hours.

After the 24 hours call support and ask your status then ask them to remove the hold


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


Only thing you can do is go to the hub. 
Phone support is worthless.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Most likely you won't be able to drive for 24 hours.
> 
> After the 24 hours call support and ask your status then ask them to remove the hold


It's over 48 hours now......nobody will update me on anything



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Only thing you can do is go to the hub.
> Phone support is worthless.


The message says going to a hub won't resolve this....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Read other threads.
Others have been down for a week


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I was coming off a white collar job and just wanted to cure my boredom and make a few bucks, so this is how it ends....just like that.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> It's over 48 hours now......nobody will update me on anything
> 
> 
> The message says going to a hub won't resolve this....


I think other drivers have, and it helped.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> It's over 48 hours now......nobody will update me on anything
> 
> 
> The message says going to a hub won't resolve this....


call them and ask wtf is going on and don't hang up until you have answers

Phone support is shitty but you can get answers


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> call them and ask wtf is going on and don't hang up until you have answers
> 
> Phone support is shitty but you can get answers


If I'm deactivated will they tell me or will I be in a suspended hold for life? How long can this "account needs attention" last before I just have to realize that "it's over" &#128532;



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Read other threads.
> Others have been down for a week


Are you saying even if this goes longer than a week I still have a chance? I figured since it's going on 3 days and nobody has even contacted me or told me what happened......that it's over.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> If I'm deactivated will they tell me or will I be in a suspended hold for life? How long can this "account needs attention" last before I just have to realize that "it's over" &#128532;


Grab your &#129372; and call those son of *****es.

they'll tell you exactly why you're on hold, then ask them how long it'll last or can you remove the hold.
whatever the answer is call back again and follow up.

You gotta stay on their asses


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Grab your &#129372; and call those son of @@@@@es.
> 
> they'll tell you exactly why you're on hold, then ask them how long it'll last or can you remove the hold.
> whatever the answer is call back again and follow up.
> ...


I called the last 2 days, the regular support lines. Do you have a hotline for me or a person I could talk to. Don't they at least have to tell me why it's suspended? What kind of operation is this?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I called the last 2 days, the regular support lines. Do you have a hotline for me or a person I could talk to. Don't they at least have to tell me why it's suspended? What kind of operation is this?


No, No and No.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I called the last 2 days, the regular support lines. Do you have a hotline for me or a person I could talk to. Don't they at least have to tell me why it's suspended? What kind of operation is this?


Don't listen to any naysayers. This happened to me once.

Call their phone support and get answers 
If the first person is worthless, ask for a supervisor, make them tell you exactly wtf is going on - why and for how long ?

that's how you do it, nobody else cares besides you so you have to make it happen

and if u do, it'll be fine



peteyvavs said:


> No, No and No.


only libs get shafted and just take it


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You said you reported the rider. What exactly happened on the ride?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Don't listen to any naysayers. This happened to me once.
> 
> Call their phone support and get answers
> If the first person is worthless, ask for a supervisor, make them tell you exactly wtf is going on - why and for how long ?
> ...


Thank you GreatWhiteHope, it's people like you that give me hope. &#128578;
The worst part about this, being new and all....is that I actually thought they cared and that I was doing a good job. Sure I only did it part time but when I was doing it, I did my best and was always courteous. I even spent 200 bucks on a dash cam that they have no interest at all in seeing any footage.
I guess it was all for nothing.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> If I'm deactivated will they tell me or will I be in a suspended hold for life? How long can this "account needs attention" last before I just have to realize that "it's over" &#128532;
> 
> 
> Are you saying even if this goes longer than a week I still have a chance? I figured since it's going on 3 days and nobody has even contacted me or told me what happened......that it's over.


Yes, you do.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You said you reported the rider. What exactly happened on the ride?


That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a ***** to court.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Thank you GreatWhiteHope, it's people like you that give me hope. &#128578;
> The worst part about this, being new and all....is that I actually thought they cared and that I was doing a good job. Sure I only did it part time but when I was doing it, I did my best and was always courteous. I even spent 200 bucks on a dash cam that they have no interest at all in seeing any footage.
> I guess it was all for nothing.....
> View attachment 385587


Just trust me and let me know when u get reactivated


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Just trust me and let me know when u get reactivated


I hope your really Dara under that red, white, & blue Fez and your gonna rescue me.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I hope your really Dara under that red, white, & blue Fez and your gonna rescue me.


Let me just say this --

This happened to me once, another **** face driver pinged me, cancelled and reported me for drunk or impaired driving. I was deactivated soon after - i was livid, you have no idea but i called up Uber asap. After talking to a few people they basically told me that i was suspended for 24 hours and there was nothing i could do about it.

After the 24 hours had pasted i called them again and asked them to remove the hold and they did --

Had i done nothing -- who knows how long it would have taken, but I wasn't taking shit from Uber and forced them to give me answers and do what they said.

The same should work for you.basically when you call them -- you're interrogating them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Just trust me and let me know when u get reactivated


You're so sweet great white ❤


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You're so sweet great white ❤


&#128517;&#128536;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I hope your really Dara under that red, white, & blue Fez and your gonna rescue me.


I'm sorry WNY. You'll get reactivated. You have dashcam. Omega and his dashcam did! Remember. Maybe reach out to him to see what he did to clear his name.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So about dash cams: the main reason to have them is insurance purposes. My $120 dash cam is probably about to save me a $1000 insurance deductible.

As painful as it may be to face the possibility of having your time in rideshare cut short for an arbitrary reason, there are worse outcomes. 💥🚗

I hope you have good luck getting back online – this may not be the end for you.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> So about dash cams: the main reason to have them is insurance purposes. My $120 dash cam is probably about to save me a $1000 insurance deductible.
> 
> As painful as it may be to face the possibility of having your time in rideshare cut short for an arbitrary reason, there are worse outcomes. &#128165;&#128663;
> 
> I hope you have good luck getting back online - this may not be the end for you.


Thanks. Am I sad....yes
Am I devastated..... F NO


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Don't listen to any naysayers. This happened to me once.
> 
> Call their phone support and get answers
> If the first person is worthless, ask for a supervisor, make them tell you exactly wtf is going on - why and for how long ?
> ...


WOW, now I know that you're not a driver, just a troll.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

I would definitely go to your Hub. I got deactivated bc none of the Uber India morons could read an insurance card. I have St. Farm, the biggest auto insurer in the USA. The expiration date was just too much for Uber to handle without my driving 45min to my hub, waiting in line for another 20min and showing the card to someone who could read it.......in English. Shitheads.

I think the reason it takes 24hrs plus is bc those reporta frm pax trigger new checkr searches on us. Could checkr turn up something new? Ticket? Accident??


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Consider yourself blessed if that deactivation is permanent. Drive a taxi, you fool.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Consider yourself blessed if that deactivation is permanent. Drive a taxi, you fool.


Not the taxi wars again


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Not the taxi wars again


They just piss me off, my dear! They lose their sleep over these things, as if Dara ended their world. 
Go and do something else. Uninstall that stupid app!!!!


----------



## Lostinthemix (Sep 11, 2019)

Good luck it took me a week and a half before I finally got a call from the critical response team and after they heard my side of it I was reinstated within two hours


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


So
How long did you spend with the

" INCIDENT RESPONSE TEAM "!?

I BELIEVE
UBER IS " MANUFACTURING DATA" IN RESPONSE TO 3,000 SEXUAL ASSAULTS PUBLICITY.

NOW THEY WILL PRETEND TO " TAKE ACTION".


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So
> How long did you spend with the
> 
> " INCIDENT RESPONSE TEAM "!?
> ...


He'll probably be activated in the News year.
December probably bad time to get suspended as I'm sure Uber getting millions of reports this month and with a thousand less employees it going to be massive backlog. Not sure if they can even clear it with who they got left.

The thing is he activated the investigation himself by reviewing the fare and calling the rider a scammer in which Uber now has to contact the rider and while they do that put the driver on hold when they can find the time to contact the rider and get his side of the story. Been short handed this could take awhile since it wouldn't be high priority case.

A lot of drivers would of just let this go and not made a big stink about it because been offroaded for a few bucks and losing out weeks of work wouldn't make much sense. You don't ever get back those days or weeks of earnings lost. The warning signs were all there as the rider has said I've gotten away with it 4 times before without paying for a single trip should of been enough to signal an scam is been committed and immediately kicked the rider out there and then instead of completing the trips but as soon as the OP completed the trip he has effectively hanged himself and fell hooked lined and sinker into this devious and highly intelligent trap the rider set for him.

To make matters worst the rider gave him a play by play just before he did it. Only two things the OP could of done which wouldn't of resulted in the account been suspended is 1 stop the fare mid trip when the rider was telling him about the scam his about to pull. 2 take the fare hit and let it go. The moment he went with option 3 and appealed the fare he kicked the chair and the noose got him. It unfortunate but wouldn't result in perm deactivation. He'll be on the road again when they get to opening the case.

This type of scam any driver can fall for and be suspended for.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> He'll probably be activated in the News year.
> December probably bad time to get suspended as I'm sure Uber getting millions of reports this month and with a thousand less employees it going to be massive backlog. Not sure if they can even clear it with who they got left.
> 
> The thing is he activated the investigation himself by reviewing the fare and calling the rider a scammer in which Uber now has to contact the rider and while they do that put the driver on hold when they can find the time to contact the rider and get his side of the story. Been short handed this could take awhile since it wouldn't be high priority case.
> ...


That is an extremely interesting angle you just presented me. *I may have indeed prompted my own suspension/deactivation* by reporting a potential ride scammer right after the trip. The thing is I was paid for the trip but after I got the suspension alert I checked if HE paid for the trip and it showed rider fare ZERO. So when I told support about this they actually put the rider fare back on. So I'm not sure what is happening with this whole alleged investigation. People on the support lines speak broken English and I'm not sure they are on the same page as the critical support team.
I would of loved to stop the trip mid fare and booted him but I thought that would mean INSTANT DEACTIVATION and I wasn't sure if I was gonna be scammed for sure since he was telling me about his previous "free uber rides" and if I got paid if he didn't get charged. Kinda like he's a scammer but didn't want me to take a hit. He was a total scumbag and the problem with society. I'd pay anything to take this guy to court and stand up for RS drivers everywhere.
Is this the scam he tried to pull on me? This showed up when I checked on rider fare after the fare got changed from zero to $23. (after I called support and told them to charge this rider)


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


Go to the nearest green light hub. They will likely see that this pax is a frequent complainer. I hope they reinstate you! This job is difficult and everyday can be your last . Be very careful whom you let into your vehicle. Once you hit start trip, the pax has the power to ruin you .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> That is an extremely interesting angle you just presented me. *I may have indeed prompted my own suspension/deactivation* by reporting a potential ride scammer right after the trip. The thing is I was paid for the trip but after I got the suspension alert I checked if HE paid for the trip and it showed rider fare ZERO. So when I told support about this they actually put the rider fare back on. So I'm not sure what is happening with this whole alleged investigation. People on the support lines speak broken English and I'm not sure they are on the same page as the critical support team.
> I would of loved to stop the trip mid fare and booted him but I thought that would mean INSTANT DEACTIVATION and I wasn't sure if I was gonna be scammed for sure since he was telling me about his previous "free uber rides" and if I got paid if he didn't get charged. Kinda like he's a scammer but didn't want me to take a hit. He was a total scumbag and the problem with society. I'd pay anything to take this guy to court and stand up for RS drivers everywhere.
> Is this the scam he tried to pull on me? This showed up when I checked on rider fare after the fare got changed from zero to $23. (after I called support and told them to charge this rider)
> View attachment 385799


Dont ever call uber about anything
You may end up deactivated yourself
Get over to a freaking HUB
and fix the issue......


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Sorry to hear this, WNY. Hopefully the ban is lifted. Uber is an awful company - we all know this. They certainly don't care about drivers, regardless of our ratings. I hope that the dash cam will come in handy and you are back on the road at some point this weekend. 

All it takes is one horrible passenger.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


 I certainly hope you relayed your riders comments re: "I got my last four rides for free.... etc." to Uber driver support.
Clearly, this is fraudulent rider behavior. Remain vigilant with Uber support!


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I certainly hope you relayed your riders comments re: "I got my last four rides for free.... etc." to Uber driver support.
> Clearly, this is fraudulent rider behavior. Remain vigilant with Uber support!


If pax calls support, someone who barely speaks English will offer him his 5th ride free coupon code.

This gig is a joke, get out asap.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Sepelion said:


> If pax calls support, someone who barely speaks English will offer him his 5th ride free coupon code.
> 
> This gig is a joke, get out asap.


True, however as much of a joke as it can be at times, knowledge is power. A driver must arm him/herself with the "street smarts" necessary to avoid 99% of manipulative and/or malicious rider action(s). In other words, TRUST NOBODY THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Most likely you won't be able to drive for 24 hours.
> 
> After the 24 hours call support and ask your status then ask them to remove the hold


i also have this 3 months now it says the same. for not accepting uber eats orders.
yeah you call support they will tell you your account is in good standing order and no your no longer able to get back online.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I called the last 2 days, the regular support lines. Do you have a hotline for me or a person I could talk to. Don't they at least have to tell me why it's suspended? What kind of operation is this?


The worst kind..



WNYuber said:


> I hope your really Dara under that red, white, & blue Fez and your gonna rescue me.


Just call up and *(politely) RAGE. you'll be back online within the hour.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


If he's done the same thing multiple times, would think he'd be taken off the platform.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


I would send a reply that if this isn't resolved immediately that you leave me no choice but to file a complaint stating unfair labor practices to my State legislators and get as much media exposure as possible of how Uber conducts abusive labor practices.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> He'll probably be activated in the News year.
> December probably bad time to get suspended as I'm sure Uber getting millions of reports this month and with a thousand less employees it going to be massive backlog. Not sure if they can even clear it with who they got left.
> 
> The thing is he activated the investigation himself by reviewing the fare and calling the rider a scammer in which Uber now has to contact the rider and while they do that put the driver on hold when they can find the time to contact the rider and get his side of the story. Been short handed this could take awhile since it wouldn't be high priority case.
> ...


He self reported himself. Now Uber will investigate himself. I've learned to let these things go.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> It's over 48 hours now......nobody will update me on anything


And they won't until on of the "investigators gets ahold of you. It took 8 days when it happened to me.



WNYuber said:


> If I'm deactivated will they tell me or will I be in a suspended hold for life? How long can this "account needs attention" last before I just have to realize that "it's over" &#128532;


Yes, they will tell you. Also, you can go to the webpage, click profile. Under your name it normally says active. Right now it should say waitlisted. Waitlisted =suspended
If it says rejected, your done.



WNYuber said:


> Are you saying even if this goes longer than a week I still have a chance? I figured since it's going on 3 days and nobody has even contacted me or told me what happened......that it's over.


Yes. When they get a complaint they consider serious they suspend you until it is investigated. I was accused of touching and being sexually suggestive. I got a text from someone at support 8 days later asking if I could talk and to upload my dashcam footage for this date/ this hour to Google drive. My son had my car with the cam/memory card so I couldn't right then.

She called, she asked about the last ride I did. I told her what I remembered.

Then she asked some questions, about the ride. Then, she told the complaint. We talked for a few minutes, she said nothing in my record supports the behavior in the claiim. I had 3.5 years at that time. She said she would recommend immediate reinstatement. 
Then she said, That I could get her the footage and be cleared and have it stricken if it proved my innocent or do nothing and it would be on my record as a strike. .. 3 and you're.

I uploaded the footage a fre days later and try texted her the links. She texted and then called me. The footage proved my version true, and the ***** a liar. 
She said she say up front, I touched her, made several sexual comments, and followed her into work.

All lies. She sat in back I dropped it off on the street and only said 4 things. "Hi, how are you today", "taco Joe's near the beach, right?" , "is here okay?" And "have a good shift". Then left. Never got out of the car.

I upgraded my dashcam the day I was reactivated. My old one saved me but the quality was poor. It's more to protect me leagally against false claims than save my rideshare job

As long as you didn't do anything (or admit you it) and this is your 1st complaint, you should be back in a few days. It sucks being out in the cold, not getting any answers, I know. Be productive, nothing you can do but wait. If what you posted is true you'll be back soon

DASH CAM, DASH CAM, DASG CAM, DASH CAM, DASH CAM, DASG CAM, DASH CAM, DASH CAM, DASG CAM, DASH CAM, DASH CAM, DASG CAM, DASH CAM, DASH CAM, DASG CAM, DASH CAM, DASH CAM, DASH CAM,


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> And they won't until on of the "investigators gets ahold of you. It took 8 days when it happened to me.
> 
> Yes, they will tell you. Also, you can go to the webpage, click profile. Under your name it normally says active. Right now it should say waitlisted. Waitlisted =suspended
> If it says rejected, your done.
> ...


"go to the webpage, click profile. Under your name it normally says active. Right now it should say waitlisted. Waitlisted =suspended
If it says rejected, your done." - which web page would give me this info?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> "go to the webpage, click profile. Under your name it normally says active. Right now it should say waitlisted. Waitlisted =suspended
> If it says rejected, your done." - which web page would give me this info?


partners.uber.com

It takes a few seconds to load completely. After it does tap the hamburger upper left corner. Then profile

You'll have to sign in if you've never been

Did i mention dash cam in my last post?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> partners.uber.com
> 
> It takes a few seconds to load completely. After it does tap the hamburger upper left corner. Then profile
> 
> ...


I have a $200 Vantrue n2 Pro but since Uber won't even talk to me about this "incident" I am second guessing that purchase BIGTIME


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I have a $200 Vantrue n2 Pro but since Uber won't even talk to me about this "incident" I am second guessing that purchase BIGTIME


Did you read my whole post?

Hope you popped that card out. If not do so now


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Did you read my whole post?
> 
> Hope you popped that card out. If not do so now


I already loaded the ride in question to a thumb drive which I'm taking to a GLH on Monday PLUS I tinkered with Google Drive so I will make a few links of the ride if Uber ever calls me back. I'm so locked and loaded on this, but they just won't give me a chance or a call.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I already loaded the ride in question to a thumb drive which I'm taking to a GLH on Monday PLUS I tinkered with Google Drive so I will make a few links of the ride if Uber ever calls me back. I'm so locked and loaded on this, but they just won't give me a chance or a call.


They can't help you at the hub. You just have to wait. It will only be a few more days.

Sign up for lyft, I was online about an hour after starting to apply.

Try to relax, it sucks, I know. I feel for you, you'll be cleared. I didn't read all the posts, I didn't realize you knew what ride it was.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> partners.uber.com
> 
> It takes a few seconds to load completely. After it does tap the hamburger upper left corner. Then profile
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info, it does indeed say I'm "wait listed"


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Thanks for the great info, it does indeed say I'm "wait listed"


Like I said, if what you posted is true, and I'm sure it is, you'll be back in a few days.

Give lyft a go. Their onboarding is super quick.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Like I said, if what you posted is true, and I'm sure it is, you'll be back in a few days.
> 
> Give lyft a go. Their onboarding is super quick.


From everything I read here about Lyft, having 1 shit show in my life was plenty. If Uber doesn't respond back then my RS days are over. I never did this for the dough and by no means am I hurting. I just wanted to occupy some time and maybe have a bit of fun. I met some fantastic generous Pax in my short 5 month tenure but it looks like the curtain is coming down. I always wanted this gig to end on my terms, not theirs.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


Your mistake was contacting support.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

What did you say to support when you complained? Think carefully about the narrative. Did you in some small way boost his story?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I think other drivers have, and it helped.


Yep, got a message once that I was perma banned and GLH couldn't help. Went to the Hub and was up and reactivated in 10 minutes.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dis one for OP (he's a trooper)~






For Rider (he's a pooper)~






For Fuber (they just fuber)~






And last but not least (all ya'alls UP peeps)~






_*If you dare...click them all in succession and that pretty much summarizes this thing called, RIDESHARE_


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> He self reported himself. Now Uber will investigate himself. I've learned to let these things go.


Actually, you are probably 110% correct. Have read on here where drivers contact Uber about various passenger abuses, and Uber support (Rohit don't do comprehension) puts said driver's accounts on Hold to investigate the exact complaint they informed Uber about, but for passenger!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I already loaded the ride in question to a thumb drive which I'm taking to a GLH on Monday PLUS I tinkered with Google Drive so I will make a few links of the ride if Uber ever calls me back. I'm so locked and loaded on this, but they just won't give me a chance or a call.


When you go to the hub, immediately tell them you will only speak with a supervisor.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> He self reported himself. Now Uber will investigate himself. I've learned to let these things go.


Indeed, never ever call Uber. It is an extreme sign of weakness to ask Uber to do something for you.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Indeed, never ever call Uber. It is an extreme sign of weakness to ask Uber to do something for you.


It was a preemptive report attempt of a known scamming rider, but it failed miserably and shelved me.
#nogooddeedgoesunpunished


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


Never call support if you want to report. They literally can't help you and they don't care. Call support is located in India so don't call them. Always use your app. Report via your Uber driver app. Then that report will directly reach to US based support and Uber investigation team.
Uber has a team that is called investigation team. While they are viewing your case, GLH or call support can't help you. It is higher authority team. All you can do is use your app. Reply them. Tell them you have videofootages. They will not ask you to send it but they will believe your side. You still can report about that trip and that rider's words like you wrote as green color above if you still have access to use your Uber driver App. Don't worry Uber investigation team will do the job right. They are doing things very seriously. They have record of that rider as well. This is a chance to kick him out of Uber platform. Please make sure you do as I advice.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I think the investigation team is a M-F, 9-5 kind of job. You'll likely be reactivated next week. 

The pattern of deactivation is increasing.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I think the investigation team is a M-F, 9-5 kind of job. You'll likely be reactivated next week.
> 
> The pattern of deactivation is increasing.


If they haven't already gone on holidays that is.
December is a pretty bad time to have any kind of thing happening with holidays coming up and case load increasing.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> It was a preemptive report attempt of a known scamming rider, but it failed miserably and shelved me.
> #nogooddeedgoesunpunished


Any update


----------



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

If you ever have to cancel a ride mid-trip always use the rider made me feel unsafe option. Always always be on the attack and put the issue on the pax. 

if as a driver you are so shook up that you were willing to eject a passenger from the car mid-ride then it is clearly an issue of you're not feeling safe and the passenger making you uneasy so you are not in any way lying.

Toughing out a bad situation in the hopes that it will simply be over once you drop the pax off is a foolish hope; as you can see the repercussions are severe if the pax decides to be a jerk or just yank your chain and cause you a world of hurt.

Uber is not our friend,Uber does not have our backs. What uber does have is a seemingly endless supply of ants willing to drive for them. we are replaceable, expendable and easily thrown to the wolves when things get uncomfortable or ugly.

Never touch a pax. Never refuse a ride with an animal. Always have a dash cam recording the inside of your car. 

Be polite, be respectful and be professional; always keep your eye on the ball and remember you're doing this to earn money not make friends and more importantly not make enemies.

I want the pax to have totally forgotten about me 10 seconds after they're out of my car. maybe if the new favorite driver option rolls out nationwide I may rethink that position as I wouldn't mind having some steady repeat pax's.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

jneilvindy said:


> If you ever have to cancel a ride mid-trip always use the rider made me feel unsafe option. Always always be on the attack and put the issue on the pax.
> 
> if as a driver you are so shook up that you were willing to eject a passenger from the car mid-ride then it is clearly an issue of you're not feeling safe and the passenger making you uneasy so you are not in any way lying.
> 
> ...


1st hundred days of Ubering basically taught me this when I was making reports from less than human riders.
In which case the support muppets basically ask me this question. "If the ride as you describe was as bad as you say it was, why did you not immediately stop the ride?" It was a good question and in their mind the ride wasn't that bad because the driver completed it and felt comfortable completing it. Puts the driver in the back-foot already making any reports.

It always better to stop the ride if it is safe to do so and report any concerns to support staff there and then. In which case the trip has ended because an incident has occurred that is unacceptable for the driver to continue the trip in good faith. Which is perfectly made clear to the uber muppets handling support. Effectively positioned yourself to cover that almighty a$$ fully. The art of covering one a$$ when doing this job is paramount lesson to learn. Especially dealing with scamming riders on a daily bases that will say or do anything to not pay for a trip.

Last year was involved in an incident which made up a BS story that I sexually assaulted him :roflmao: did no such thing. Do not bat for that team at all. Off road for a week while they "investigated." by the serious investigation response team. I mentioned that I had dash cam recording in cabin video/audio. To my surprise the investigating officer said that he has to review the footage and pretty much summed it up that if it a he said he said situation i'll be perm deactivated for life as the rider has swore up and down that his not lying.

"I didn't want them watching me drive and listening in for my whole shift. Not because I did anything or said anything for that case but I wasn't sure for the entire shift if I broke any of their hundred and one rules in the community guidelines. It was a double edge sword. Faced with deactivation by the scumbag had no option but to give Uber my video evidence."

Face with serious accusation I told him to contact law enforcement and he basically said it not up to me it up to the rider. In which case we both going right so you want to see what on the video even though you pretty sure I"m not lying but to cover uber a$$ 100% and be in the clear you want to review that footage. Put the whole shift only did 5 hours driving that day onto portable hard drive took it into GLH and the supervisor uploaded the footage to HQ for review and was reinstated the next day.

There is absolutely no length or no lies riders will go to for a free trip. Wasn't compensated for the week of loss earnings or the inconvenience of been investigated or anything done to the rider he got off scotfree. Took almost a week for that to resolved and that would of been a high priority case. So a low priority case like the OP may take a month or more?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Not 95% chance, but 100% chance that you will be back driving.👍
Any issues , Uber has to suspend the driver, does not matter if the pax is lying or not.
That is being corporate.
After few days, you will be back on.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


Did you mean "round trip"? You wrote "enroute". You mean he got out and then you waited and then he returned?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Millions of rides given each week, so think about the number of complaints/problems that come in. 😜
It will take few days.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Did you mean "round trip"? You wrote "enroute". You mean he got out and then you waited and then he returned?


The trip said "enroute" and ended in the same place it started, so yea it ended up being a round trip.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> The trip said "enroute" and ended in the same place it started, so yea it ended up being a round trip.


Why are you calling it an "enroute"? When I think of the word I think if being on the way to a destination. When I think of round-trip I think of a destination and then a return.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?"


Next time you's seen riders like him tell them this..
If you claim bogus report, Uber may be redeem your money or Uber may be trying to fire me. But in your case, I have dashcam footage and more likely you will get banned permanently from Uber Platform. That will be your favorite one. If Uber fire me over your bogus claim, I can go to small claim court and I can squeeze your all of your money up to $5000 for my loss of driving privilege. That's the one you wouldn't like.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Why are you calling it an "enroute"? When I think of the word I think if being on the way to a destination. When I think of round-trip I think of a destination and then a return.


LISTEN, quit bothering me about trivial trip details and wording. Uber called it an enroute trip cuz the scumbag went somewhere, picked something up, then i took him home. What's the point your trying to make?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> LISTEN, quit bothering me about trivial trip details and wording. Uber called it an enroute trip cuz the scumbag went somewhere, picked something up, then i took him home. What's the point your trying to make?


I believe this time that rider can not escape. Uber will surely ban him from their platform.
In your case, Rider requested 1st stop and requested destination in the first place when he requested Uber ride. It is in all recorded Uber database (that only Uber investigation team can review.) 2nd point is that when you didn't see the rider, you would chose no show cancellation and would take easy $5. Why would you bother driving without pax? Uber team will see that point. You should also mention about that to Uber.
Just think this week as your vacation. Clean and prepare your car for next week hardwork. Goodluck bro.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Your mistake was contacting support.


That seems to be the case in many of these, "Holy crap! They suspended me!" stories regarding pax misdeeds.

Basically, I just do the rides. Say nothing when a pax is throwing a fit. Check my ride summary when I get home.

If Uber removed the fare from a trip, I'll file for a review of it. I'm not going to waste my time contacting support beforehand, because all they'll do is f**k sh*t up worse than if I said nothing.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I believe this time that rider can not escape. Uber will surely ban him from their platform.
> In your case, Rider requested 1st stop and requested destination in the first place when he requested Uber ride. It is in all recorded Uber database (that only Uber investigation team can review.) 2nd point is that when you didn't see the rider, you would chose no show cancellation and would take easy $5. Why would you bother driving without pax? Uber team will see that point. You should also mention about that to Uber.
> Just think this week as your vacation. Clean and prepare your car for next week hardwork. Goodluck bro.


I think this rider is using multiple names, with multiple gmail accounts, and an ADP card to completely scam the system.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> LISTEN, quit bothering me about trivial trip details and wording. Uber called it an enroute trip cuz the scumbag went somewhere, picked something up, then i took him home. What's the point your trying to make?


The trip is all about this. It could not be the wrong pickup place because he was there. It could not be the wrong drop off because he got out of the car and then returned to the car and then volunteered again out of the car when he reached the original place. With or without footage, he did not dispute being in the car. The GPS shows the same as the ride request. This is an inconvenient situation and you are losing income. They will no doubt reinstate your app. And you can also reclaim your payment or take him to small claims court. And Uber is wrong to call it an enroute trip, fyi. Calling it this confuses the nature of the ride and involvement of the passenger. I suggest you not perpetuate the error that is to your detriment. And a kinder tone of reply is usually protocol.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I think this rider is using multiple names, with multiple gmail accounts, and an ADP card to completely scam the system.


If he still keeps using same phone, Uber will know.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> If he still keeps using same phone, Uber will know.


He also runs a phone scam which he speaks about in the fraudulent video which I have considered taking to the local authorities. The enroute was actually to pick up a new phone he scammed, then he pulled 2 more active phones out of his pocket. This story gets DEEP with this POS.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> He also runs a phone scam which he speaks about in the fraudulent video which I have considered taking to the local authorities. The enroute was actually to pick up a new phone he scammed, then he pulled 2 more active phones out of his pocket. This story gets DEEP with this POS.


Since you have video footage, do you consider go talk to authority?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> He also runs a phone scam which he speaks about in the fraudulent video which I have considered taking to the local authorities. The enroute was actually to pick up a new phone he scammed, then he pulled 2 more active phones out of his pocket. This story gets DEEP with this POS.


So his scam is to rely on the round trip to say he was not in a ride at all? Heck, nevermind Uber. Police might like to know about this guy. They would love to hear about his disposable phones.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Since you have video footage, do you consider go talk to authority?


ABSOLUTELY, but you can't get blood from a rock. What do I have to gain by going after him? He goes to the pokey for 30 days, pays me restitution of $500, then gets out of jail and murders me and my family.
#notworthit


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

LADryver said:


> So his scam is to rely on the round trip to say he was not in a ride at all? Heck, nevermind Uber. Police might like to know about this guy. They would love to hear about his disposable phones.


And please, stop calling it an "enroute". I am from NY. Maybe a car service calls it an enroute but nobody else does. When wanting to be understood, call it a round trip.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

LADryver said:


> And please, stop calling it an "enroute". I am from NY. Maybe a car service calls it an enroute but nobody else does. When wanting to be understood, call it a round trip.


He said that is how Uber called it.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> He said that is how Uber called it.


Uber is like a car service. Anywhere else, it is round-trip. Being understood is really important.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> He also runs a phone scam which he speaks about in the fraudulent video which I have considered taking to the local authorities. The enroute was actually to pick up a new phone he scammed, then he pulled 2 more active phones out of his pocket. This story gets DEEP with this POS.


I think the pax has a very high IQ.&#128513;


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> He also runs a phone scam which he speaks about in the fraudulent video which I have considered taking to the local authorities. The enroute was actually to pick up a new phone he scammed, then he pulled 2 more active phones out of his pocket. This story gets DEEP with this POS.


I second the notion, do throw the book at the scammer; go stand in front of the deputy in the station window as I am certain they'd love to hear the story.



Youburr said:


> I second the notion, do throw the book at the scammer; go stand in front of the deputy in the station window as I am certain they'd love to hear the story.
> Just do it for the love of Pete...beats waiting in the airport Queue!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Youburr said:


> I second the notion, do throw the book at the scammer; go stand in front of the deputy in the station window as I am certain they'd love to hear the story.


Agreed.
How many people has he scammed?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> It's over 48 hours now......nobody will update me on anything
> 
> 
> The message says going to a hub won't resolve this....


They probably said you were drinking or on drugs. If anyone has ever made the same accusation in the past you are permanently deactivated.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

@WNYuber -- In many jurisdictions, an accusation of an impaired driver is followed by a mandatory suspension period. The suspension period is non-negotiable, and dictated by local laws. You should investigate your local laws to discover what the time period is for you.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I don't drink or do drugs, my dash cam evidence will show I'm clean as a whistle. The problem is Uber don't care if you have a dash cam and refuses to view the video.


I don't think you comprehended what I wrote to you. Deep breath and then read below....

In many jurisdictions, just an accusation of an impaired driver results in a mandatory suspension period. Check the law in your area. It does not matter if you are guilty, the simple accusation is enough to trigger the legally mandated suspension of the driver.

I have written this to so many drivers who have been suspended. It's often not an Uber thing, it's a local regulation that triggers the suspension.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


My impression is that it was the pax's complaint that got you waitlisted (not your preemptive report). Their investigation process is to get the pax's statement before reaching out to the driver.

Due to the details in your preemptive report, Uber is undoubtedly handling his complaint against you differently than they handled his previous four.

I bet he senses the heightened scrutiny, fears he's in danger of getting into trouble with Uber, and has been dodging their calls, dragging this whole process out.

Once you are reactivated, you can sue the pax in small claims court for lying about you to the TNC and all the lost earnings you suffered when you couldn't work (as a direct result of his lie). If he can't pay, then you can get the court to take the settlement out of his wages.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You're so sweet great white ❤


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


Crappy dood. I was deactivated for 3 months over a clerical error on Ubers side. Literally dozens of calls and I'd be persistent as hell. We'd end up just looping, both of us saying the same thing. Occasionally I'd get a rep or sup that would promise an escalation that never resulted in anything. Dozens of messages to support in app all got closed with no resolution.

I tried almost every single help section I could find before I gave up for a while. Then I dont know if it was coincidence or what but I opened the app and was still locked out. Tried the only section I hadn't tried before. Signing up like I was a new driver. Sent a message to that team asking for help and was reactivated the next day. Never got a response from them though. Figured maybe they got credit for bringing a driver in, however they did it. Might try it? Hope you get back in, good luck.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

What’s going on now ?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


It happened to me when I was new also. I literally was going over a huge speed hump will at a red light. My car was downward facing . I eased up on the break my car went and tapped this guys car, not a scratch on either car. Had pax in the car. POOL OFCOURCE! Never again.

She reported me on a accident I had to go to the hub a couple days later to get reactivated. They took pics of my front end and all was good.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

So I was all set to go to a GLH this morning and the only 1 near me is permanently closed...... &#128532; 








Now what?
#dooomed


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

There is no way all the hubs in Buffalo are closed permanently. Keep looking into it further. Just DONT go to the city of NY for it. They are regulated I would think.



WNYuber said:


> So I was all set to go to a GLH this morning and the only 1 near me is permanently closed...... &#128532;
> View attachment 386599
> 
> Now what?
> #dooomed


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I have a $200 Vantrue n2 Pro but since Uber won't even talk to me about this "incident" I am second guessing that purchase BIGTIME


The dash cam is there to protect you against any criminal charges.



WNYuber said:


> I was coming off a white collar job and just wanted to cure my boredom and make a few bucks, so this is how it ends....just like that.





> I never did this for the dough and by no means am I hurting. I just wanted to occupy some time and maybe have a bit of fun.


Why are you torturing yourself and your vehicle. Cure your boredom by being a volunteer at your local museums. You'll meet grateful people instead of entitle ones.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


YOUR SCREWED!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> YOUR SCREWED!


Ever considered a career as a life-coach?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ever considered a career as a life-coach?


Nah I like to keep it REAL HONEST! Permanent deactivation is in this clown's future! It's all about the customer! This dude is SCREWED!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> So I was all set to go to a GLH this morning and the only 1 near me is permanently closed...... &#128532;
> View attachment 386599
> 
> Now what?
> #dooomed





WindyCityAnt said:


> There is no way all the hubs in Buffalo are closed permanently. Keep looking into it further. Just DONT go to the city of NY for it. They are regulated I would think.


Could be. All the GLH in Salt Lake (ok, was only 1) are closed permanently. I would probably have to drive to Las Vegas to go into one.

Curious how this ends up. I assume you have emailed them complete details on this as well (you mentioned calling)? Including how he has said he has scammed his last 4 rides that you have on video. Prior incidents I have had it took several round and rounds via email with them before it landed with a US based rep (at least she sounded US speaking and name). Once it got to an onshore rep it was resolved quickly.


----------



## RKAKEMBO1 (Nov 26, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> call them and ask wtf is going on and don't hang up until you have answers
> 
> Phone support is shitty but you can get answers


You guys have phone support?!
Here calls to Uber office don't go through, like you can't reach them through calls or SMS. Yet they can send you SMS but can't reply them. Silly them!



WNYuber said:


> Thank you GreatWhiteHope, it's people like you that give me hope. &#128578;
> The worst part about this, being new and all....is that I actually thought they cared and that I was doing a good job. Sure I only did it part time but when I was doing it, I did my best and was always courteous. I even spent 200 bucks on a dash cam that they have no interest at all in seeing any footage.
> I guess it was all for nothing.....
> View attachment 385587


These stats are for Barcelona... Bravo&#128079;&#128079;&#128588;



WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


W


WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


Uber doesn't care for drivers!
Client does something you report, your the one n trouble. Client's kids messed up my car, spilt juice n my gear lever but my car was just put on hold without compensation.
Thing is, UBER OWNS THE DRIVER!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Could be. All the GLH in Salt Lake (ok, was only 1) are closed permanently. I would probably have to drive to Las Vegas to go into one.
> 
> Curious how this ends up. I assume you have emailed them complete details on this as well (you mentioned calling)? Including how he has said he has scammed his last 4 rides that you have on video. Prior incidents I have had it took several round and rounds via email with them before it landed with a US based rep (at least she sounded US speaking and name). Once it got to an onshore rep it was resolved quickly.


Todays update:

I was going to go to the local GLH this morning, so I googled it only to find out that it is permanently closed.

So I sent my usual text to support asking them for an update on my "incident", I've heard back nothing and it's 8 hours later.

I called support this morning, got the usual run around from a voice I could barely understand. After being put on hold every few mins as "she looked into my account" I finally asked to speak with a supervisor(somebody on this board suggested this route). I was encouraged when she said she will find an available one and put me back on hold. She came back every 5 mins and told me she is still looking for one, as she sounded very polite. After the 6th time of her saying she is still looking for a supervisor, 30 minutes into waiting, my line went dead and they disconnected/hung up on me.

*This issue with Uber has COMPLETELY consumed my life as I am now ON A MISSION. *


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Todays update:
> 
> I was going to go to the local GLH this morning, so I googled it only to find out that it is permanently closed.
> 
> ...


Yep the old Uber run around trick and hang up. That salt been rubbed in.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


Yes/Yes/Yes


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Keep trying for the supervisor.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Cure your boredom by being a *volunteer at your local museums. You'll meet grateful people* instead of entitle ones.


.....What does it Pay &#128176; ?


----------



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

Contact some local journalists....there is a lot of interest in the dubious ways Uber operates.

Deactivation in such an arbitrary manner is just not acceptable.



WNYuber said:


> *This issue with Uber has COMPLETELY consumed my life as I am now ON A MISSION. *


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> So I was all set to go to a GLH this morning and the only 1 near me is permanently closed...... &#128532;
> View attachment 386599
> 
> Now what?
> #dooomed


This is your closest GLH. Make sure they still in business before you go. Sprint Store Phone # (315) 699-4720

Syracuse, New York - Uber Greenlight Spot at Sprint
7983 Brewerton Rd, Cicero, NY 13039
Office hours...
Mon: Closed
Tues: 11am - 4pm
Wed: Closed
Thurs: 11am - 4pm
Fri: Closed
Sat: Closed
Sun: Closed


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Todays update:
> 
> I was going to go to the local GLH this morning, so I googled it only to find out that it is permanently closed.
> 
> ...


LOL, she just played you with "Another 5 minutes please".


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 385628


This is disturbing. Why is the pot's left thumb on the wrong side?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> LOL, she just played you with "Another 5 minutes please".


She was hoping he'll of hang up but when she realized this ant wasn't going to hang up after half an hour she did.
These companies are the masters of giving people the runabout.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?


IMMEDIATELY take your ass to the nearest green light center. They may be able to expedite or resolve this issue faster. What exactly led you to think the pax was a scammer and 1 star them?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What's going on now ?


A driver decided Not to mind his own business
and now it's bit him in the butt


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I think the investigation team is a M-F, 9-5 kind of job. You'll likely be reactivated next week.
> 
> The pattern of deactivation is increasing.


They work 5a-5p.



WNYuber said:


> Todays update:
> 
> I was going to go to the local GLH this morning, so I googled it only to find out that it is permanently closed.
> 
> ...


You're wasting your time and energy on this. 
As I explained to you already, you have to wait for the "investigator" to get ahold you.

There are probably 20-25 "investigators to handle all the serious allegations. It takes time. A few months ago it took 8 days for me to hear from them.

Uber does over 3,500,000 rides in the US every day. You aren't the only one, they don't have an office dedicated to keeping you happy. Be patient, go do your Christmas shopping. Build a model. Catch up on some Netflix shows.

In the next day or three you'll hear from them and will be able to tell your side and you'll be cleared. They have to look into all allegations, some are true, some are not but they all have to be taken seriously.

Relax, you be back to driving entitled brats around town for 70 cents a mile in a few days


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Great example of why this is not a way for anyone with a family to support to make a living.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


I've had almost 10k rides with a 4.96 rating and got this same shit message last Tuesday.ive went to the hub and called and messaged support over 29 times.they keep telling me that they are so busy that they haven't even assigned my case to anyone yet,Uber is a shit company that could care less if you have a family and if it's the holidays and you need Money or not.customer can make a false complaint just to get a free ride and this is what happens.honestly Uber is run like shit.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lionslover said:


> I've had almost 10k rides with a 4.96 rating and got this same shit message last Tuesday.ive went to the hub and called and messaged support over 29 times.they keep telling me that they are so busy that they haven't even assigned my case to anyone yet,Uber is a shit company that could care less if you have a family and if it's the holidays and you need Money or not.customer can make a false complaint just to get a free ride and this is what happens.honestly Uber is run like shit.


What a beautifully accurate true post. I should print this and have it matted, then send it to Uber HQ. I've been shelved for a week without hearing 1 peep about the alleged "incident". Truly nobody cares.....


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> What a beautifully accurate true post. I should print this and have it matted, then send it to Uber HQ. I've been shelved for a week without hearing 1 peep about the alleged "incident". Truly nobody cares.....


This is the worst part about rideshare. Some master scammer sidelines multiple drivers lives for weeks of time. I hope you're on Lyft if you're bored at home.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When I had my issue with Uber I went round and round with them with no resolution or clarity in the issue. I finally replied to the message they sent telling them that I have dash cam footage of every trip, please provide me with the ride details so I can file theft of services charges with the local police department. Low and behold my issues were resolved within hours and all has been well.

Also I would start posting about these delays on the Official Uber Facebook page, I have seen cases where they contact those people pretty quick. Uber does not want the bad publicity where the general public can see it. In other words the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Indeed, never ever call Uber. It is an extreme sign of weakness to ask Uber to do something for you.


haha!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> Can somebody here please help me. Got this message on Wednesday regarding a Tuesday trip. I knew the guy was a scammer, gave him a 1 Star, and contacted support IMMEDIATELY upon him exiting my vehicle. I have full dash cam coverage but Uber won't even talk to me.
> Now what?
> View attachment 385571
> View attachment 385572


They are investigating a complaint, that's all. But, they should get your side of the story, but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> LISTEN, quit bothering me about trivial trip details and wording. Uber called it an enroute trip cuz the scumbag went somewhere, picked something up, then i took him home. What's the point your trying to make?


I was wondering the same thing...some people just have too much time on their hands. Go Bills!! &#127881;


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> He'll probably be activated in the News year.
> December probably bad time to get suspended as I'm sure Uber getting millions of reports this month and with a thousand less employees it going to be massive backlog. Not sure if they can even clear it with who they got left.
> 
> The thing is he activated the investigation himself by reviewing the fare and calling the rider a scammer in which Uber now has to contact the rider and while they do that put the driver on hold when they can find the time to contact the rider and get his side of the story. Been short handed this could take awhile since it wouldn't be high priority case.
> ...


I could see myself on a jury of a manslaughter trial which resulted from this kind of situation, and finding myself not able to find the ant "guilty".



jneilvindy said:


> If you ever have to cancel a ride mid-trip always use the rider made me feel unsafe option. *Always always be on the attack* and put the issue on the pax.


This is advice that men going through a divorce always give.


----------



## Racing Homers (Dec 27, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


 I too had similar incident here in Albuquerque New Mexico and blew it off road it off of my taxes as a loss plus double the time because you can do that with your taxes because it's a loss to pick him up and drop him off


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

If you want to drive for Uber again, go to the hub and give them a copy of the cam video. Your unscrupulous rider obviously has multiple accounts and unfortunately he probably is 'clean' with the one he is using. Imagine a reviewer in the US or India trying to tell who is telling the truth with limited data? To improve your chance for a favorable review is to show the video to a hub person that shows the rider asking if you get paid or not which led you to report him and the hub person sends the video to the actual reviewer. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. 

Your mistake was to report him which then uber probably contacted the rider to get his side of the story and may have led him to report you more severely than he would otherwise. Unless it's a serious issue (serious accident, bodily harm) best not to contact uber as it will come to a rider said/driver said issue and uber is not set up to spend the time to resolve the issue. I can imagine reviewers flipping a coin.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

I got the exact same message on a Sunday night and within 24 hours I had been permanently removed from the Uber app. At the time I had almost 15,000 trips and a 4.9 star rating. Uber's not taking any chances. If the wrong snowflake reports a driver the simplest thing for Uber is to deactivate the driver. One of the wonderful things about being an "independent contractor" is that there's virtually no recourse and it's hardly worth the trouble anyway. I was in a 2005 vehicle which was due to be deactivated soon in any case. I didn't plan to replace it but I'll probably be whining forever about not knowing the exact date that it was supposed to turn into a pumpkin....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

wallae said:


> Great example of why this is not a way for anyone with a family to support to make a living.


Great example of why we need AB5 and a union contract or these types of incidents will never end.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/01/27/ab5-will-hurt-not-help-independent-contractors-letters/
https://www.businessinsider.sg/california-labor-jobs-law-bad-confusing-freelance-workers-2019-11/
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/09/perspectives/california-ab5/index.html
https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/california-forum/article238511743.html


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Great example of why we need AB5 and a union contract or these types of incidents will never end.


Haha

So you want the Union stealing your money too

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...-bribery-probe-explodes-into-view/2139985001/
All the Union heads going to Europe on your buck
Giving their family the good shifts while your shift is in Harlem

*Reputed 'made' member of Chicago Outfit given 6 months in ...*

Jul 22, 2019 - When his turn came to speak, Matassa, known as "_Pudgy_" for his ... Matassa was kicked out as president of the Laborers _Union Chicago_ local ...
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0190722-kahyuutmzvc7jpnu6uqvc6oiz4-story.html


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

wallae said:


> Haha
> *So you want the Union stealing your money too*


Most Union Shills vote yes ✅


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Look at it as a blessing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

wallae said:


> Haha
> 
> So you want the Union stealing your money too
> 
> ...


i will gladly pay $30 a week for great benefits, great pay, paid sick time, paid days off, and protection against some deuchbag falsely claiming I was rude so that they can get a free ride and I get deactivated for no reason.

It's a no-brainer.



wallae said:


> Haha
> 
> So you want the Union stealing your money too
> 
> ...


All businesses have corrupt executives.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i will gladly pay $30 a week for great benefits, great pay, paid sick time, paid days off,


You have no idea if you will get that. If I ran Uber, and they went union, I would cut workers by 50% so every driver was going non stop. Everyone on a shift in a specific area.

Nobody is going to pay anyone union wages to sit empty

>All businesses have corrupt executives.
Not like Unions have proven over time to be.
Nothing in history has been as corrupt as unions. One would think the uaw would be safe

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...-bribery-probe-explodes-into-view/2139985001/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> It's over 48 hours now......nobody will update me on anything
> 
> 
> The message says going to a hub won't resolve this....


They did the same to me for 4 days... And no matter how many times I emailed and called I got no where.... Thus I do not contact Uber support for shyt anymore they are useless...

Hopefully this will get resolved and you can get back to work...


----------



## Dilf411 (Jan 27, 2020)

It’s been two months and you haven’t heard anything? Something tells me there is much more to this story. Also, why did you report the passenger? You should just focus on getting the passenger to their destination safely. If they are up to no good scamming Uber they will eventually be taken care of. The minute a passenger says something like that is when the driver should zip it and not say another word other than “thanks and have a great day” when you drop them off.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> That's the thing, NOTHING happened on the ride but I could tell he was a scammer and the house was bad news. During the ride he told me he hasn't paid for his last 4 Uber rides and he said "if I don't get charged do you still get paid?" Dude was bad news and I knew it. I called support right away and have a dash cam but I guess it means nothing at all. They will always side with the rider NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> Oh, I went to review the rider fare( I learned that here) and it did indeed say Zero and a fare adjustment due to not being picked up and dropped off at the right location....which is total bullshit which I can prove on the dash cam footage. This was an enroute trip and back to the original starting point.
> This has me so aggravated, all I wanna do is take that son of a @@@@@ to court.


There all lies I had a scammer lie to uber I never picked them up that I took the wrong person like wtf why would someone else go on ur 4 mile trip 2 ur house lying bastards


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

One less ant on the road, I guess


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> And they won't until on of the "investigators gets ahold of you. It took 8 days when it happened to me.
> 
> Yes, they will tell you. Also, you can go to the webpage, click profile. Under your name it normally says active. Right now it should say waitlisted. Waitlisted =suspended
> If it says rejected, your done.
> ...


What a %$#&& I hope they called her n told her we saw footage u lied


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> The worst part about this, being new and all....is that* I actually thought they cared *and that I was doing a good job.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

wallae said:


> You have no idea if you will get that. If I ran Uber, and they went union, I would cut workers by 50% so every driver was going non stop. Everyone on a shift in a specific area.
> 
> Nobody is going to pay anyone union wages to sit empty
> 
> ...


are you really trying to say that those union execs are the only crooked executives in world history ?

they deserve to go to jail but that doesn't make me hate all unions in world history....get real

crooked people come in all shapes and sizes

your union busting crap doesn't work on me and it shouldn't work with any freethinking intelligent driver

unions are the only thing working for workers...in our case, drivers

you can act like Uber and Lyft care for you all you want...the rest of us know better

any day i will pay union workers a few dollars for helping drivers out to have a job and benefits

union workers don't work for free, no matter how much you want them to


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

5750jenniferm said:


> There all lies I had a scammer lie to uber I never picked them up that I took the wrong person like wtf why would someone else go on ur 4 mile trip 2 ur house lying bastards


Uber knows where the guy went.


----------

